# CPT Codes relating to DRGs



## CBaer (Feb 7, 2012)

I realize that DRGs are diagnosis driven.

However, I am trying to find a listing of CPT codes the may correspond to some specific CV DRGs.

Does anyone know of any such listings?

Thanks

Cheryl


----------

